# Love my wife!



## OH FA (Dec 18, 2011)

So tonight my 310 lb wife :smittenit gives me such joy to say that) told me "I don't know why more guys are as fanatical about fat as you are. Our breasts and butts are pretty much sacks of fat just hanging off our bodies."


----------

